# Help Dry Ink Epson 4800



## marc elliot (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi,
After not using my epson 4800 to print dye sub for about 10 days, I found 2 colours not printing more than 20 - 50%. I tried power cleans which helped a bit but not enough. Is there a way to remove the print head to soak it in cleaning solution, or another way to clean the print head? Any and all advice greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Elliot


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This thread is for the c88, but it might have some relevant suggestions: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t9728.html


----------



## marc elliot (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Rodney,

Thanks for the suggestion. I called Epson and they agreed with putting water on the pads with an eye dropper and letting it stay overnight. They strongly suggested ordinary water vs any other chemicals. 

The key to preventing the heads from drying out is to turn on the printer everyday and they suggest holding the menu button for a few seconds to initiate a 'head clean'
. 
This forum is awsome, I have learned an incredible amount of what to do and what not to do, found the Hotronix automatic presses I use and am now waiting for DuraCotton samples which sound super.

Thanks loads,

Elliot


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for posting back what you heard from epson! I'm sure that will help others in the future


----------

